# Slot car boxes



## NTxSlotCars

I picked this up at a garage sale this weekend...










I've been looking for one of these dark blue/silver Plano boxes for a while.
I picked it up for ten bucks, full of phone, cable, computer and fixture parts.
I cleared it out, cleaned it up, and it will now be my main box.


























All my tools will be in this box and will be the only box I need for series racing.


















The top will hold my controllers and large tools.










The bottom drawers will house my race cars and parts.










Sorry about the long post, but I've been wanting this particular box for ten years or so.
I'm so happy about this I could scream...... but the baby is asleep...


----------



## beast1624

Nice find, Rich! Um...is all that Petty stuff a new trend for you?


----------



## Bubba 123

beast1624 said:


> Nice find, Rich! Um...is all that Petty stuff a new trend for you?


WOW!!!! :thumbsup:
going 2 steal the box idea (minus colors & all them NEAT stickers ...)

next time i visit wally-world's fishing dept..........:thumbsup:

so simple, yet so KOOL an idea !!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink

congrats, I have several similar boxes, but none are as neat as that. nice find and fair price too.


----------



## partspig

HEY !!! Tex,,, are those Honda STP stickers???  pig


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Finding a box that works for you is sometimes kinda hard to do. Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

nice haul. i gotta find some stickers to pretty up my pit box...

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Cool Box, cool stickers.... :thumbsup:
FWIW- i have a much smaller Plano Pit box- and it has stickers on it too.... but you got me beat by a Mile.... and I love those Petty Decals


----------



## pshoe64

Can't beat the Plano boxes! Been totting my cars in the same one for years now. They're durable and like yours, they hold all my stuff! Your's looks way better than mine though. You need some milage on that one and all the stories that come with it.:thumbsup:

Nice setup for travel,
-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks guys!!!

I've been a Petty fan since I was a kid, and had these decals long before I knew about HobbyTalk.

I have a few more of these boxes with some mileage on them.










The brown/tan ones were my first ones. The big green one was my latest.
I never decaled it. It's a great big box, but I never liked it for some reason.


----------



## Marty

Kool box (just like mine), KOOL Stickers!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Bubba 123

Marty said:


> Kool box (just like mine), KOOL Stickers!
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


ive got 1 of those wood, harbor-freight machinist boxes....
very-kool.. BUT...OH!! the hernia luggin it around :-O

LOL
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Our new race season is about to start. Gearin up my box for it.

Any race boxes out there folks? Got any pics?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*More boxes please...*

I picked this one up off craigslist this week... $20, never used.










I added the NHRA decal because I'm dedicating this box to my drag racers...


































Thanks to whoever made this... (I got it from honda)









Gonna find a good chassis for this one...


----------



## hifisapi

ParkRNDL said:


> nice haul. i gotta find some stickers to pretty up my pit box...
> 
> --rick


Pretty it up, or Petty it up?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

This early 50's Chevy is Sweet ! :thumbsup:








And I love the colors and decal work....who ever built it did a fine Job !


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Another one...*

Got this one a couple of weeks back.










$10 on craigslist. Never used, but sat in a garage forever.
It's old looking, dusty, looks brittle, like if you look at it wrong it will break.

That's why it's gonna be my Tjet box, cause they remind me of each other.



















Maybe I can find some old aurora decals? Autoworld?

Any boxes out there???


----------



## tjd241

*Hey Rich...*

... does the big green one have a hotplate in the top tray? Looks like you have a cup-o-soup goin on there. 



NTxSlotCars said:


> The big green one was my latest.


----------



## tjd241

*While not exactly a "box"...*



NTxSlotCars said:


> It's old looking, dusty, looks brittle, like if you look at it wrong it will break... That's why it's gonna be my Tjet box, cause they remind me of each other..... Any boxes out there???


I picked this up for all my Tyco Stuff. I call it my Tycan. :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Be my guest to fill the can with Tyco and send it my way. LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## hotrodrock

My nephew has a high end fishing tackle box that he switched over to slot car storage. All size cars fit in it.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

hotrodrock said:


> My nephew has a high end fishing tackle box that he switched over to slot car storage. All size cars fit in it.


Do you have a pic?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

tjd241 said:


> I picked this up for all my Tyco Stuff. I call it my Tycan. :lol:


That was good, I must say...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I got this box in a trade some 12 or 15 years ago...


























I was using it for my 24th scale slot car stuff. I left it as is all these years, never added or took away any decals.
With my recent acquisitions, I was able to clear it out and get it back to its original owner.
He didn't remember the box, but his face lit up when he saw it. So worth it.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

tjd241 said:


> I picked this up for all my Tyco Stuff. I call it my Tycan. :lol:


LoL, I think I can fill two of those up. Oh, and they all run.


----------



## Feldman

I'm a newbie but I found a box at Home Depot made by Husky. It has three plastic draws that get removed each draw has three rows for storage with spacers that can be placed at set intervals. I don't have many cars but I will get some pics up if you want.


----------



## ruralradio

This was one of my travel boxes in my early '70's HOPRA days. Before I got back into slots, it was living in the trunk (boot?) of my Spitfire, carrying all the tools you need when you have a British Car as a daily driver. I've since rescued it form exile, it carries my 1/24th stuff now. My wife wouldn't let me sell it with my old slot stuff in 1980, bless her heart..... And with that, I'm out of room for photos.....


----------



## slotcardan

ruralradio said:


> This was one of my travel boxes in my early '70's HOPRA days. Before I got back into slots, it was living in the trunk (boot?) of my Spitfire, carrying all the tools you need when you have a British Car as a daily driver. I've since rescued it form exile, it carries my 1/24th stuff now. My wife wouldn't let me sell it with my old slot stuff in 1980, bless her heart..... And with that, I'm out of room for photos.....



That box should be in a museum


----------

